# Curiosities of Biological Nomenclature



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.curioustaxonomy.net/index.html

I know that not everyone pores over scientific names like I do (OK, not really anybody ), but there's some really funny stuff in there. _Agra vation_. That's a beetle. Some of it is a bit PG-13ish in nature (nothing really so bad). I don't _think_ it should offend anyone here. Enjoy! Check out the pun section.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

probably proof of my immaturity, but I laughed out loud in the puns / rude-sounding section.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Nah, they're just funny


----------

